# Sensor UV e de Radiação Solar Davis



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2008 às 21:25)

Olá a todos !

Gostava de saber se posso comprar este sensor solar e montá-lo numa *Davis Vantage Pro2 6152*, de modo a transformá-la numa *6162*, ou seja, de modo a que ela seja capaz de medir a radiação solar e UV e enviar esses dados para a consola.
No fundo, gostava de saber se é mesmo este sensor que o faz e se não é preciso mais nenhum para além deste, para que consiga transformar uma *Davis Vantage Pro2 6152* numa *6162*.
*HotSpot*, pareces-me ser a pessoa mais informada acerca disto.


http://cgi.ebay.com/DAVIS-SOLAR-RAD...1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment



Obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2008 às 10:53)

A resposta que dei por PM:

Este sensor só mede o radiação solar. Existe outro parecido para o UV. 

De qualquer forma como refere lá:

"does not include Integrated Sensor Suite mounting shelf (sold separately as Davis Model Number 6673)."

Esta peça que falta é o kit para montar os sensores solar e uv junto ao pluviometro.

O sensor tb pode ser montado noutro sitio porque o cabo é de 60cm mas adquirindo o kit fica com melhor aspecto.

O manual do "Sensor Mounting Shelf":  http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/Shelf_Installation_rev_B.pdf


----------



## Carochas (14 Ago 2012 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, 

Aproveito o tópico para expôr uma dúvida sobre o meu sensor UV da minha Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus. A estação está em funcionamento desde Junho deste ano (Procurem por Linda-a-Velha no WU e Weatherlink) e tenho sempre cerca de 3-4 valores a mais do que a estimativa do meteo.pt e que algumas das estações vizinhas. Isto é algo que possa resolver com ajuste de "Offset" tal como aconteçe na temperatura por exemplo ou tenho de mandar recalibrar o sensor? 

Aproveito também dizer que embora tenha me registado há já alguns anos, tenho-me mantido ausente no fórum na expectative da concretização deste sonho de ter uma Davis... custou mas foi! eheheh

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2012 às 13:21)

Carochas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aproveito o tópico para expôr uma dúvida sobre o meu sensor UV da minha Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus. A estação está em funcionamento desde Junho deste ano (Procurem por Linda-a-Velha no WU e Weatherlink) e tenho sempre cerca de 3-4 valores a mais do que a estimativa do meteo.pt e que algumas das estações vizinhas. Isto é algo que possa resolver com ajuste de "Offset" tal como aconteçe na temperatura por exemplo ou tenho de mandar recalibrar o sensor?
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 

Se é um pátio fechado, cuidado com a reflectividade dos objectos envolventes. Deves ter os sensores Solar e UV fora de obstáculos que os possam tapar ou criar reflectividade aumentada em todos os 360º.


----------



## Carochas (14 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

Obrigado Daniel,

Na realidade tenho tudo instalado na cobertura do edifício num mastro inox. inclivive tenho um braço de afastamento para o módulo UV+Rain+Temp. Actualizei a minha foto com a imagem da instalação. Penso que talvez não seja essa a razao, não sei...


----------



## Carochas (15 Ago 2012 às 21:01)

Boa noite a todos,

Mais alguém teve este problema? O sensor UV da minha Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus. A estação está em funcionamento desde Junho deste ano (Procurem por Linda-a-Velha no WU e Weatherlink) e tenho sempre cerca de 3-4 valores a mais do que a estimativa do meteo.pt e que algumas das estações vizinhas. Isto é algo que possa resolver com ajuste de "Offset" tal como aconteçe na temperatura por exemplo ou tenho de mandar recalibrar o sensor? Conhecem algum site que na zona de LIsboa dê o valor UV em directo?

Obrigado,


----------

